# What do people really want to learn?



## ianhannaford (May 22, 2006)

Hi,

Just out of interest, out of the following topics what are people most interested in learning about?

- How to cure your slice
- The art of putting
- Short game drills
- When its good to have a lesson and when its good not to
- Choosing the right golf clubs for you
- Backspin! Understand why it happens and how to achieve it
- What golf ball you should use and why
- Custom fitting explained
- Practise smarter not harder
- Things you must know about golf etiquette
- Understand why you always shoot the same score

Or any other areas you would like to learn about golf.

Ian
England


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmm, I'd probably say "Understand why you always shoot the same score" and "Practice smarter not harder"

Why do you ask? Are you thinking of creating a product or something, or just interested in helping out?


----------



## ianhannaford (May 22, 2006)

HI Matthew,

Thanks for the reply. We have already written a golf book but just isn't selling. I think we aimed it to specifically at a very small and niche market.

We have always believed that most of the trainging books on the market are aimed at making people play like professionals. Throughout our many years of teaching have realised that people don't need to play like the pros in order to enjoy the game and drop their average scores (and most importantly win some society days and the odd round with friends) but simply need to play within their ability.

We have seen this have a dramtic effect and helps build confidence from high handicappers to scratch players. We are trying to expand on our book and also offer some additional advice in our 1-to-1 training sessions and are trying to get a feel for what the public really are interested in learning.

Thanks again for your reply

Ian & Richard


----------



## Wheelerm (May 26, 2006)

Oh nice one;
I would probably want to know how to put sidespin on the ball i find it tricky


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

I would have to say "Short Game Drills" definitely something anyone can work on. I also think it is very beneficial to your game.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I think that something that you forgot up there is "How to hit the LongBall"

That seems like one of the common ones, IMO.


----------

